# "No pull" harnesses



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I had no idea there was such a thing. Since Ollie (Boom Boom) is like a little torpedo out in public on his harness, would this be something that might work for us? Even when I keep him on a very short leash right by my side he's CONSTANTLY pulling--he's just SO excited (AND thinks he's the boss). 

Today he is 5 months old (if you count the 5th of every month--wait, is it the 5th? Darn it, I have to look it up.) Anyway, my point is that I don't have super high expectations of him on a leash just yet, but I know now is the time to teach him...so how about the "no pull" harnesses??


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo is a puller,he thinks he needs to lead me around. I have a "no pull harness" & it actually does help. I actually got 2 different types, one helps & one doesn't. Good luck with the training, I never was able to stop Boo from pulling, even using the techniques a trainer told me about.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

what is a no pull harness


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

We've tried the no pull, and it works to a point. Linus just learned how hard he could pull against it. If you combine the harness with basic training, you should be able to make Ollie not pull. He's still a baby though, so you have plenty of time! Are you going to take him to obedience classes? 

* A no pull harness tightens across the chest when the dog strains against it. The idea is that it will correct pulling on the leash.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We like the harness because it eliminates throat problems. They DO have more "head control" and that makes training a bit harder. A Catch-22, if you will. Patience and hard work helps.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

We use the Sporn no pull harness on Puddles. He has learned just how much he can pull. One thing I like about it is that the front part is down toward the breast bone and not throat.


----------

